# Wizard des genmodel Editors?



## lam_tr (28. Apr 2010)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich den Wizard von genmodel generierten Editor herausfinden kann?

Ich habe einen Frontend erstellt, dass eine Klasse vom Ecore-Modell in der tableViewer mit den 
angegebenen Attributen anzeigt.

Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Modell (also keine Metamodel) erzeugen will, denke ich wäre der eine Wizard von dem generierten Editor schon geschickt. Ich weiss ich kann über den genmodel-Factory klasse ein neues Modell erzeugen, aber über den vorgegebenen Wizzard ist es doch schöner oder?


Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Gruss Lam


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2010)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Es geht dir um den Wizard des generierten .editor plugins? Schau in den extensions tab in der plugin.xml, dort steht der Klassenname des Wizards.


----------



## lam_tr (28. Apr 2010)

Ja genau, in der plugin.xml habe ich auch schon geguckt, bin nicht schlauer geworden weil ich den Wizard nicht wirklich öffnen konnte. Hatte Versucht über den IhandlerService den ActionSet aufzurufen, reagiert genauso nicht. 

Wie kann ich deiner meinung nach es aufrufen?


```
/**
 * This is the action bar contributor for the License model editor.
 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
 * @generated
 */
public class LicenseActionBarContributor
	extends EditingDomainActionBarContributor
	implements ISelectionChangedListener {
	/**
	 * Action to create objects from the License model.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	public static class NewAction extends WorkbenchWindowActionDelegate {
		/**
		 * @see org.eclipse.ui.IActionDelegate#run(org.eclipse.jface.action.IAction)
		 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
		 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
		 * @generated
		 */
		public void run(IAction action) {
			LicenseModelWizard wizard = new LicenseModelWizard();
			wizard.init(getWindow().getWorkbench(), StructuredSelection.EMPTY);
			WizardDialog wizardDialog = new WizardDialog(getWindow().getShell(), wizard);
			wizardDialog.open();
		}
	}

	/**
	 * This keeps track of the active editor.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected IEditorPart activeEditorPart;

	/**
	 * This keeps track of the current selection provider.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected ISelectionProvider selectionProvider;

	/**
	 * This action opens the Properties view.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected IAction showPropertiesViewAction =
		new Action(LicenseEditorPlugin.INSTANCE.getString("_UI_ShowPropertiesView_menu_item")) {
			@Override
			public void run() {
				try {
					getPage().showView("org.eclipse.ui.views.PropertySheet");
				}
				catch (PartInitException exception) {
					LicenseEditorPlugin.INSTANCE.log(exception);
				}
			}
		};

	/**
	 * This action refreshes the viewer of the current editor if the editor
	 * implements {@link org.eclipse.emf.common.ui.viewer.IViewerProvider}.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected IAction refreshViewerAction =
		new Action(LicenseEditorPlugin.INSTANCE.getString("_UI_RefreshViewer_menu_item")) {
			@Override
			public boolean isEnabled() {
				return activeEditorPart instanceof IViewerProvider;
			}

			@Override
			public void run() {
				if (activeEditorPart instanceof IViewerProvider) {
					Viewer viewer = ((IViewerProvider)activeEditorPart).getViewer();
					if (viewer != null) {
						viewer.refresh();
					}
				}
			}
		};

	/**
	 * This will contain one {@link org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui.action.CreateChildAction} corresponding to each descriptor
	 * generated for the current selection by the item provider.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected Collection<IAction> createChildActions;

	/**
	 * This is the menu manager into which menu contribution items should be added for CreateChild actions.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected IMenuManager createChildMenuManager;

	/**
	 * This will contain one {@link org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui.action.CreateSiblingAction} corresponding to each descriptor
	 * generated for the current selection by the item provider.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected Collection<IAction> createSiblingActions;

	/**
	 * This is the menu manager into which menu contribution items should be added for CreateSibling actions.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected IMenuManager createSiblingMenuManager;

	/**
	 * This creates an instance of the contributor.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	public LicenseActionBarContributor() {
		super(ADDITIONS_LAST_STYLE);
		loadResourceAction = new LoadResourceAction();
		validateAction = new ValidateAction();
		controlAction = new ControlAction();
	}

	/**
	 * This adds Separators for editor additions to the tool bar.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	@Override
	public void contributeToToolBar(IToolBarManager toolBarManager) {
		toolBarManager.add(new Separator("license-settings"));
		toolBarManager.add(new Separator("license-additions"));
	}

	/**
	 * This adds to the menu bar a menu and some separators for editor additions,
	 * as well as the sub-menus for object creation items.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	@Override
	public void contributeToMenu(IMenuManager menuManager) {
		super.contributeToMenu(menuManager);

		IMenuManager submenuManager = new MenuManager(LicenseEditorPlugin.INSTANCE.getString("_UI_LicenseEditor_menu"), "de.dc.msdn.model.licenseMenuID");
		menuManager.insertAfter("additions", submenuManager);
		submenuManager.add(new Separator("settings"));
		submenuManager.add(new Separator("actions"));
		submenuManager.add(new Separator("additions"));
		submenuManager.add(new Separator("additions-end"));

		// Prepare for CreateChild item addition or removal.
		//
		createChildMenuManager = new MenuManager(LicenseEditorPlugin.INSTANCE.getString("_UI_CreateChild_menu_item"));
		submenuManager.insertBefore("additions", createChildMenuManager);

		// Prepare for CreateSibling item addition or removal.
		//
		createSiblingMenuManager = new MenuManager(LicenseEditorPlugin.INSTANCE.getString("_UI_CreateSibling_menu_item"));
		submenuManager.insertBefore("additions", createSiblingMenuManager);

		// Force an update because Eclipse hides empty menus now.
		//
		submenuManager.addMenuListener
			(new IMenuListener() {
				 public void menuAboutToShow(IMenuManager menuManager) {
					 menuManager.updateAll(true);
				 }
			 });

		addGlobalActions(submenuManager);
	}

	/**
	 * When the active editor changes, this remembers the change and registers with it as a selection provider.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	@Override
	public void setActiveEditor(IEditorPart part) {
		super.setActiveEditor(part);
		activeEditorPart = part;

		// Switch to the new selection provider.
		//
		if (selectionProvider != null) {
			selectionProvider.removeSelectionChangedListener(this);
		}
		if (part == null) {
			selectionProvider = null;
		}
		else {
			selectionProvider = part.getSite().getSelectionProvider();
			selectionProvider.addSelectionChangedListener(this);

			// Fake a selection changed event to update the menus.
			//
			if (selectionProvider.getSelection() != null) {
				selectionChanged(new SelectionChangedEvent(selectionProvider, selectionProvider.getSelection()));
			}
		}
	}

	/**
	 * This implements {@link org.eclipse.jface.viewers.ISelectionChangedListener},
	 * handling {@link org.eclipse.jface.viewers.SelectionChangedEvent}s by querying for the children and siblings
	 * that can be added to the selected object and updating the menus accordingly.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	public void selectionChanged(SelectionChangedEvent event) {
		// Remove any menu items for old selection.
		//
		if (createChildMenuManager != null) {
			depopulateManager(createChildMenuManager, createChildActions);
		}
		if (createSiblingMenuManager != null) {
			depopulateManager(createSiblingMenuManager, createSiblingActions);
		}

		// Query the new selection for appropriate new child/sibling descriptors
		//
		Collection<?> newChildDescriptors = null;
		Collection<?> newSiblingDescriptors = null;

		ISelection selection = event.getSelection();
		if (selection instanceof IStructuredSelection && ((IStructuredSelection)selection).size() == 1) {
			Object object = ((IStructuredSelection)selection).getFirstElement();

			EditingDomain domain = ((IEditingDomainProvider)activeEditorPart).getEditingDomain();

			newChildDescriptors = domain.getNewChildDescriptors(object, null);
			newSiblingDescriptors = domain.getNewChildDescriptors(null, object);
		}

		// Generate actions for selection; populate and redraw the menus.
		//
		createChildActions = generateCreateChildActions(newChildDescriptors, selection);
		createSiblingActions = generateCreateSiblingActions(newSiblingDescriptors, selection);

		if (createChildMenuManager != null) {
			populateManager(createChildMenuManager, createChildActions, null);
			createChildMenuManager.update(true);
		}
		if (createSiblingMenuManager != null) {
			populateManager(createSiblingMenuManager, createSiblingActions, null);
			createSiblingMenuManager.update(true);
		}
	}

	/**
	 * This generates a {@link org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui.action.CreateChildAction} for each object in <code>descriptors</code>,
	 * and returns the collection of these actions.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected Collection<IAction> generateCreateChildActions(Collection<?> descriptors, ISelection selection) {
		Collection<IAction> actions = new ArrayList<IAction>();
		if (descriptors != null) {
			for (Object descriptor : descriptors) {
				actions.add(new CreateChildAction(activeEditorPart, selection, descriptor));
			}
		}
		return actions;
	}

	/**
	 * This generates a {@link org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui.action.CreateSiblingAction} for each object in <code>descriptors</code>,
	 * and returns the collection of these actions.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected Collection<IAction> generateCreateSiblingActions(Collection<?> descriptors, ISelection selection) {
		Collection<IAction> actions = new ArrayList<IAction>();
		if (descriptors != null) {
			for (Object descriptor : descriptors) {
				actions.add(new CreateSiblingAction(activeEditorPart, selection, descriptor));
			}
		}
		return actions;
	}

	/**
	 * This populates the specified <code>manager</code> with {@link org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem}s
	 * based on the {@link org.eclipse.jface.action.IAction}s contained in the <code>actions</code> collection,
	 * by inserting them before the specified contribution item <code>contributionID</code>.
	 * If <code>contributionID</code> is <code>null</code>, they are simply added.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected void populateManager(IContributionManager manager, Collection<? extends IAction> actions, String contributionID) {
		if (actions != null) {
			for (IAction action : actions) {
				if (contributionID != null) {
					manager.insertBefore(contributionID, action);
				}
				else {
					manager.add(action);
				}
			}
		}
	}
		
	/**
	 * This removes from the specified <code>manager</code> all {@link org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem}s
	 * based on the {@link org.eclipse.jface.action.IAction}s contained in the <code>actions</code> collection.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	protected void depopulateManager(IContributionManager manager, Collection<? extends IAction> actions) {
		if (actions != null) {
			IContributionItem[] items = manager.getItems();
			for (int i = 0; i < items.length; i++) {
				// Look into SubContributionItems
				//
				IContributionItem contributionItem = items[i];
				while (contributionItem instanceof SubContributionItem) {
					contributionItem = ((SubContributionItem)contributionItem).getInnerItem();
				}

				// Delete the ActionContributionItems with matching action.
				//
				if (contributionItem instanceof ActionContributionItem) {
					IAction action = ((ActionContributionItem)contributionItem).getAction();
					if (actions.contains(action)) {
						manager.remove(contributionItem);
					}
				}
			}
		}
	}

	/**
	 * This populates the pop-up menu before it appears.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	@Override
	public void menuAboutToShow(IMenuManager menuManager) {
		super.menuAboutToShow(menuManager);
		MenuManager submenuManager = null;

		submenuManager = new MenuManager(LicenseEditorPlugin.INSTANCE.getString("_UI_CreateChild_menu_item"));
		populateManager(submenuManager, createChildActions, null);
		menuManager.insertBefore("edit", submenuManager);

		submenuManager = new MenuManager(LicenseEditorPlugin.INSTANCE.getString("_UI_CreateSibling_menu_item"));
		populateManager(submenuManager, createSiblingActions, null);
		menuManager.insertBefore("edit", submenuManager);
	}

	/**
	 * This inserts global actions before the "additions-end" separator.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	@Override
	protected void addGlobalActions(IMenuManager menuManager) {
		menuManager.insertAfter("additions-end", new Separator("ui-actions"));
		menuManager.insertAfter("ui-actions", showPropertiesViewAction);

		refreshViewerAction.setEnabled(refreshViewerAction.isEnabled());		
		menuManager.insertAfter("ui-actions", refreshViewerAction);

		super.addGlobalActions(menuManager);
	}

	/**
	 * This ensures that a delete action will clean up all references to deleted objects.
	 * <!-- begin-user-doc -->
	 * <!-- end-user-doc -->
	 * @generated
	 */
	@Override
	protected boolean removeAllReferencesOnDelete() {
		return true;
	}
```


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2010)

Hier steht es doch:

```
LicenseModelWizard wizard = new LicenseModelWizard();
            wizard.init(getWindow().getWorkbench(), StructuredSelection.EMPTY);
            WizardDialog wizardDialog = new WizardDialog(getWindow().getShell(), wizard);
            wizardDialog.open();
```


----------

